# Muscle Tone



## masty1466868032 (Jul 13, 2012)

I do at least a 45 minute walk every day, but haven't noticed a significant change in strength or muscle tone. Should I be doing more?


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Diet & weights


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

if youre averaging around 4.5mph look into your diet.

add in some weights for the x factor..


----------



## ozzy69 (Jul 7, 2012)

what are your goals?? are you just trying to tone up? up your cardio intesity and get it up to 60 minutes a day and add light weights lots of reps


----------



## masty1466868032 (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys, will look to change things, clearly walking is a bit light. Though today I was out on a sesh, felt my leg tighten, went to grab it and just fell over in the street. Bit embarassing really, got caught up in my iPod cable and was rolling around for a good few minutes.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Are you expecting a increase in you lifting strength as a result of your walking?


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Not much to go on there.

What else are you doing besides walking?

What are your goals, stats etc?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Walking is good for general health and very low intensity cardio, it will take a long time to really notice a difference in fat levels from walking.

As has already been said, what are your goals and what else are you doing regarding training and diet?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

People walk everyday all day sometimes and don't loose fat, its cv impact is too low.

Fine if your obese with a dormant sedentary lifestyle who can't physically perform a proper cv workout but other than that you need to get your HR in the 120-160bpm zone.

Imo to yield the best fat loss results go with this.

45mins x5 ew.

5mins warm up: HR build upto 120bpm and hold.

30min cv workout HR 140-160bpm,

10+min cool down: HR steady down to 110bpm then your done.

Once fitness improves them up it to:

60min x5 ew

5min warm up (as above)

45min cv wo (as above)

10+min cool down (as above)

Put real effort in, get real results out.


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Can you post up your training, diet and cardio. what are your goals mate so that people have a better insight.


----------

